# just picked up my first pistol * pic inside*



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

An old school Sig 226, and 3 mags. for $550 and the rose wood grips for another $50


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

nice gun! and damn those grips are nice!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Good choice! It's hard to beat a Sig. I also like the wood grips. I have been looking for a pair for my 229.


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Jason248 said:


> nice gun! and damn those grips are nice!


I have the P226 Elite 9mm and absolutely LOVE it! However, I have a pair of P226 Rosewood grips I may be selling. With those grips and the double stack mag the grips were a little fat for me. I ended up getting some Hogue extreme aluminum checkered black for mine. So, my Rosewood grips are in a plastic bag. Your hands may be better fitted for the wider wood grips. But they are dang attractive.:smt119


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats on your new pistol. Now a little word from a old timer "never ever sell that pistol". Seems everybody does and they always regret it. I do and so does about 50 other guys I know. Good luck with it. :smt033


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

any of you guys have a round about value of this gun??


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats; love the wood grips.


----------



## Patton (Mar 12, 2010)

proxpilot said:


> any of you guys have a round about value of this gun??


I'd say your in it good. Check on Gunbroker to compare.


----------



## proxpilot (Aug 3, 2010)

updated pic with the new grips on it........i love this gun.


----------



## sig225 (Aug 30, 2010)

Excellent choice young man .... and look, no rail .... :smt023 ... sweet.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

*Enjoy!*

Very nice gun.


----------



## SHOOT (Aug 21, 2010)

Very, very nice. :smt023


----------



## trower56 (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thick Grips?*

Hey "proxpilot" those grips are really nice on that beautiful sig. I got my first Sig about a week ago, a p229 SAS Gen 2 two-tone and I have ordered some custom Hogues with brickwood checkering on Kingwood. Do the wood grips seem to be a lot thicker to you?


----------



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

*Mine are super walnut ordered from top gun supply *


dosborn said:


> Good choice! It's hard to beat a Sig. I also like the wood grips. I have been looking for a pair for my 229. Would show pic. but no way to do that that I can find.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice looking pistol

RCG


----------

